# "Rad" Sydney Valpy Radley-Walters CMM, DSO, MC, CD - 11 Jan 1920 to 21 Apr 2015



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2015)

> Fellow members of the Corps, it is with heavy heart that I pass along the announcement of BGen Radley-Walters this day, and that of his passing, a true icon of all that is great within the Corps, he will be remembered.
> 
> Corps SM(Walt) Laughlin
> "Worthy"












> One of the Greatest Canadian Leaders to ever serve in our Army has passed on.
> He was the Western Allies Tank Ace in WW2, killing more Tanks than even American Ace Lafayette G. Pool and eventually rose to Command the entire Royal Canadian Armour Corps.
> General Radley-Walters has died.
> May he Rest In Peace.









A truly great man and professional soldier.  An officer who was highly respected by all who served with him.  An officer who would always be open and accessable to the young soldiers of Royal Canadian Armour Corps.  Rad will be greatly missed by all in the Corps.


RIP Rad.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sydney_Valpy_Radley-Walters


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Apr 2015)

A great soldier and Canadian.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2015)

I used to stop and see him whenever I went through Wilno. He was always quick to offer his homemade wine and a bed if we overindulged. Many evenings I sat there and listened to his tales, from WWII to the present (back then). I remember when the house burned down and the trouble he had with Ottawa bureaucrats trying to get his medals replaced. Apparently, they wanted proof he had actually lost them in the fire.

Anyway, he was a great man, who remembered his beginnings and could relate to younger Troopers as an equal. He would be fashionably late to dinners in Pet because he was at the Coriano Club with the JRs. Always a humble servant to the Corps. Someone who could invigorate the most despondent soldiers. A storyteller, a patron and the epitome of what the RCAC was and is.

God Speed Rad.

Tonight I will drink to you. 

Damn dust.


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2015)

My first awareness of him was in the summer of 1974. I passed the old RCEME shop in Petawawa many times, and wondered why they were painting a Sherman tank gold. I eventually asked, and was told that that was his retirement gift.

He was one of the vets who accompanied my CFLCSC on our tour through Normandy, from the Beach to Falaise in 1992.

Yes, a loss indeed. Time for a toast or two.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Apr 2015)

I spoke with him on a few occasions in Petawawa. A true legend. We are poorer for his passing.


----------



## cphansen (22 Apr 2015)

We have lost a great soldier, leader, an example of what a good officer should be.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Apr 2015)

I first met him when I was a student on CTCC Serial 7201 and he was the Commander CTC. He spent a fair amount of time with us in the field and was always willing to explain why things happened. My wife and I spent some time with him and Pat when I was researching my Normandy book and he was extremely helpful. 

And contrary to what all sorts of people say, I am convinced his squadron killed SS-Hauptsturmfuhrer Michael Wittmann of 101 SS Heavy Tank Battalion.

RIP, Sir.


----------



## downhillslide (22 Apr 2015)

I have been looking for an obituary since yesterday evening and at this point have been unable to find one. Has anybody actually seen one?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2015)

downhillslide said:
			
		

> I have been looking for an obituary since yesterday evening and at this point have been unable to find one. Has anybody actually seen one?



What I found was the first posts that went out.  Obituary and funeral information should be coming out today or within the next few days from the Regimental and Corps Associations.

Chris Catry posted this yesterday:



> For those that were wondering about Regiments being contacted, this afternoon an email went out to all Corps units from the Senior Serving Black Hat with the notification, asking them to in turn advise their regimental associaitons, ERE lists, etc, so full distribution will likely catch up Wednesday. No details on funeral date/timings yet, but once known, they will be passed in the same method, and also postings made to Facebook sites such as this.



From Battle Scars


> A Canadian Military ICON has passed away today, BGen Radley-Walters , veteran of WW2 and a great man.
> Radley-Walters was commissioned in the Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment in October of that year. The regiment was re-designated the 27th Armoured Regiment (The Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment) in January 1942 and embarked for England in October 1942. The regiment was part of the 2nd Canadian Armoured Brigade supporting the 3rd Canadian Infantry Division landing in Normandy on D-Day 6 June 1944. Radley-Walters commanded a tank during the Battle of Normandy. On D-Day + 1, 7 June 1944, in fighting near Saint-Germain-la-Blanche-Herbe, with the 12th SS Panzer Division, Radley-Walters had his first kill, a Panzer IV. Radley-Walters commanded a tank squadron in the regiment. His unit has been credited with the shot that which killed tank ace Michael Wittmann of the 101. Schwere SS-Panzerabteilung.
> 
> Radley-Walters was awarded both the Distinguished Service Order and the Military Cross and for his outstanding leadership and gallantry as a squadron commander. His regiment participated in Operation Market-Garden and broke through and relieved the 101st Airborne Division. By the end of the war, he was the top tank ace, the ace of aces of the western Allies (and therefore, of Canada), with a total of 18 kills. From July 1945, he was promoted to lieutenant colonel, and commanded the Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment as part of the Allied Occupation Force.
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2015)

This just in from the RCD Net:



> Subject: BGen S.V. Radley-Walters, CMM, DSO, MC, CD
> 
> From the desk of Brigadier-General Lowell Thomas
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2015)

General Rad lived for the Corps.  His "Whiskey Jack Farm" near Wilno was an annual meeting place for any in the Corps who were in the area.  He had a small collection of armour vehicles on the farm that he enjoyed driving around his property.   His farm was a popular place to visit for many a 8th Canadian Hussar (Princes Louise), of all ranks, and his hospitality and stories are well known to all who have known him.  He was writing a manuscript on leadership when his farm burnt to the ground and destroyed his work.  Unfortunate for us, he never took up that writing again, when his farm was rebuilt.  

Years later, I was part of the team that went out to pick up his AFVs, and other memorabilia, which weres being donated to the Canadian War Museum when he sold his farm and moved to Kingston.  It was an honour to see him again, but at the same time a sad day that he was leaving his Whiskey Jack Farm.

Rad remained active in Armour Corps associations and activities.

He will be greatly missed.

RIP


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2015)

Who was this man?

From the Kingston Whig Standard, 8 Nov 2010:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> An unforgettable contribution
> 
> IAN ELLIOT, THE WHIG-STANDARD
> Monday, November 8, 2010 6:10:00 EST AM
> ...


----------



## ueo (22 Apr 2015)

Worked for Gen Rad when he commanded 2Bde in the early 70's. Best remembrance: during a long exercise (advance to contact) I was giving platoon orders under a poncho at about 0 dark 30. The edge was pulled back and my pl 2IC snarled at the intruder to mind the light. Guess who? It was the only time I ever saw a Bde Comd, let alone a CO appear like that. After listening to my orders and ascertaining all my soldiers had had a hot meal he left. Great man in my eyes.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2015)

A very well done biography in the Globe and Mail:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Tank ace Captain Radley-Walters began stellar career at Normandy
> 
> LARRY D. ROSE
> Special to The Globe and Mail
> ...


----------



## Lance Wiebe (25 Apr 2015)

I remember him very well. He was in Petawawa quite often after he retired in 74, and once in a while he had to be driven home. I was fortunate enough to drive a very inebriated Rad back to his farm, with someone else driving his vehicle. Once we got up the hill, he insisted we share some wine with him. The home made wine wasn't all that good, but the evening was great. We went to ground in the wee hours, and missed most of the next day. I thought we were going to be in deep sh*t, but the bosses all knew what had happened. We just got some good natured ribbing from the Officers and NCO's, and most of our buddies were jealous.

RIP, General. And thanks for all you have done.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2015)

This Obituary from Robert J. Reid & Sons Funeral Home in Kingston, ON:

http://reidfuneralhome.sharingmemories.ca/site/BrigadierGeneralSydneyValpyRadley-WaltersCMMDSOMCCDOLdH.html?s=80

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> Brigadier General Sydney Valpy Radley-Walters
> January 11, 1920 - April 21, 2015
> 
> Obituary
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (5 May 2015)

Funeral Service for
Brigadier-General (Retired) Sydney Valpy Radley-Walters,
CMM, DSO, MC, CD

The funeral service for Brigadier-General (Retired) Sydney Valpy Radley-Walters will be Saturday, May 9, 2015 at the Anglican Cathedral Church of St. George in Kingston, Ontario.

After serving 34 years in the Canadian Armed Forces, the highly-decorated Second World War veteran, Brigadier-General Radley-Walters retired on December 30, 1974. He received the Military Cross from Field Marshal Montgomery and later from King George VI at Buckingham Palace, as well as the Distinguished Service Order from Governor General Alexander after the war. He was inducted into the Legion of Honour at the rank of Officer by the Government of France and invested into the Government of Canada's Order of Military Merit at the rank of Commander. He passed away in Kingston on April 21, 2015 at the age of 95.

When: May 9, 2015

Time: 11 a.m.

Where: Anglican Cathedral Church of St. George, 270 King St. E., Kingston, ON


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2015)

Rad's Funeral:

The Kingston Whig Standard has photos and this write up:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> "Rad's" life celebrated
> By Steph Crosier, Kingston Whig-Standard
> Saturday, May 9, 2015 10:22:34 EDT PM
> 
> ...





More on LINK.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 May 2015)

My wife and I drove down for the funeral, and managed to share a few words with Pat and the family at the reception. And kudos to the RCAC for a really well done send off, with an extra pat on the back to Major Catry for all his work on behalf on Rad and the families, personal and regimental.


----------

